# no es culpa mía que (subjuntivo)?



## ElAjedrezEsLaVida

¿Es correcto usar el subjuntivo debido a la frase "no es" (cláusula negativa) en el ejemplo de "No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no habías dormido anoche", en vez de "No es culpa mía que estás agotado porque no habías dormido anoche"? Sé que hay que usar el subjuntivo cuando hay cláusulas negativas; sin embargo en este caso, la cláusula que empieza con "no es..." había pasado y es la realidad. Estoy un poco confundido con respecto a este sujeto.


----------



## loudspeaker

Es correcto, sí. 
Yo cambiaría la segunda parte...
 No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no *hayas* dormido anoche.


----------



## ElAjedrezEsLaVida

Gracias por su respuesta, pero cómo se fija en la diferencia en usar el subjuntivo en este caso? En el ejemplo arriba, es la realidad que el otro orador está agotado, pero en la oración, se usa el subjuntivo. ¿Es correcto que se usa el subjuntivo en todos los casos en las oraciones que empiezan con "no es..." aunque es la realidad?


----------



## inmamind

Sí, llevas razón, pero en oraciones interrogativas a veces también podrías usar otras formas de indicativo. Por ejemplo: ¿No es verdad que llegó tarde? ¿No es cierto que es su marido? Respecto al uso de "hayas" en lugar de "habías" es simplemente gracias al uso de "que" + subjuntivo anteriormente. Si utilizas "que estés" lo más correcto es que utilices también subjuntivo en el verbo a continuación. 

De la misma manera, podrías usar: "No es culpa mía que estuvieras agotado porque no hubieras dormido anoche". Lo mejor es que ambos verbos utilicen la misma forma verbal.


----------



## juan082937

No es mi culpa que estés agotado pues roncaste toda la noche. (pone en tela de juicio el estar agotado)
No es mi culpa que estás agotado pues no cerraste los ojos. (la realidad no dormiste).


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Yo diría:

No es mi culpa que estés agotado porque no dormiste anoche.
It's not my faullt that you are tired because you didnt sleep last night.


En ningún caso empezaría diciendo: _No es mi culpa que *estás*.._. (siempre pondría* estés*).

En cuanto a: _No es mi culpa que estés cansado porque no durmieras anoche. _Tampoco me gusta, pero quizá no esté mal.


----------



## blasita

juan082937 said:


> No es mi culpa que estás agotado pues no cerraste los ojos. (la realidad no dormiste).


Hola Juan. Me parece muy interesante: ¿dónde/en qué país o región podría usarse el indicativo en estos casos, por favor?


Quique Alfaro said:


> En ningún caso empezaría diciendo: _No es mi culpa que *estás*.._. (siempre pondría* estés*).


Coincido. Yo también usaría solamente el subjuntivo: _estés_.

Quique, ¿tú crees que el inductor modal es el 'no', o sea la negación? Yo creo que no; utilizaría el subjuntivo también en, por ejemplo, "_Es culpa mía que/Mi culpa es que *estés*_ (tan) cansado".

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

No es mi culpa que estés tan cansado por no_ haber dormido _anoche.

Yo lo diría así.
Saludos


----------



## juandiego

Hola ElAjedrezEsLaVida.

Sí, hay que utilizar el subjuntivo, pero no porque esté subordinado a una proposición negativa, de hecho el subjuntivo se mantendría en la versión afirmativa:
_Es culpa mía que estés agotado_.

La razón es que cuando la proposición principal expresa un juicio de valor (_Es/No es culpa mía_), la subordinada sustantiva va en subjuntivo (_que *estés* agotado_).


----------



## blasita

juandiego said:


> La razón es que cuando la proposición principal expresa un juicio de valor (_Es/No es culpa mía_), la subordinada sustantiva va en subjuntivo (_que *estés* agotado_).


Eso mismo es lo que yo planteaba. Gracias, Juan.


----------



## Peterdg

De acuerdo con Blasita, juandiego, quique y flljob en cuanto al uso de "estés". 

La sugerencia de flljob para la segunda parte con un infinitivo (por no haber dormido) es, por supuesto, correcta y evita la elección del modo verbal

Sin embargo, si no se utiliza la construcción con infinitivo, como lo propone flljob, sino la construcción original con "porque", creo que la segunda parte tiene que ir en indicativo: "porque no has dormido/durmiste". El hecho de que el verbo anterior vaya en subjuntivo, normalmente no influye en la elección del modo del verbo que sigue (hay excepciones, pero no vienen al caso aquí).

"Porque" sólo se utiliza con subjuntivo en dos casos: 
1) si equivale a "para que" (pero no cuadra aquí en la frase)
2) si lo que sigue "porque" *no* indica la razón por la que la principal ocurre on no ocurre (sino que es otra cosa que es la razón). Esta interpretación tampoco cuadra en la frase.


----------



## loudspeaker

Si no he entendido mal todo lo que acabo de leer, ¿decir 'No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no *hayas* dormido anoche' es incorrecto? ¿El verbo que va después de 'porque' no debe ir en subjuntivo?


----------



## Agró

loudspeaker said:


> Si no he entendido mal todo lo que acabo de leer, ¿decir 'No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no *hayas* dormido anoche' es incorrecto? ¿El verbo que va después de 'porque' no debe ir en subjuntivo?



Hay algo raro en ese uso del pretérito perfecto con "anoche".

Yo hubiera dicho también "porque no durmieras", con el imperfecto; o con el infinitivo "por no haber dormido".


----------



## Peterdg

loudspeaker said:


> Si no he entendido mal todo lo que acabo de leer, ¿decir 'No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no *hayas* dormido anoche' es incorrecto? ¿El verbo que va después de 'porque' no debe ir en subjuntivo?


Exacto.

Déjame darte unos ejemplos:

1) Estás agotado porque no has dormido.
2) Estás agotado no porque no hayas dormido sino porque tienes una infección.

En 1), "no has dormido" es la razón por la que estás agotado.

En 2), "no hayas dormido" *no* es la razón por la que estás agotado; la razón es la que sigue "sino", en indicativo.

Eso es el sistema del modo verbal después de "porque" (si no interviene otro elemento, como por ejemplo "porque quizás...")


----------



## cbrena

Agró said:


> Hay algo raro en ese uso del pretérito perfecto con "anoche".
> 
> Yo hubiera dicho también "porque no durmieras", con el imperfecto; o con el infinitivo "por no haber dormido".


 A mí me ocurre igual con los pretéritos perfectos (de subjuntivo o indicativo) con tiempos pasados como "anoche". Si hablamos de la siesta de esta tarde, ya no me suena raro, aunque sea también un tiempo pasado. 

_No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no *hayas dormido *la siesta esta tarde._


----------



## Agró

cbrena said:


> A mí me ocurre igual con los pretéritos perfectos (de subjuntivo o indicativo) con tiempos pasados como "anoche". Si hablamos de la siesta de esta tarde, ya no me suena raro, aunque sea también un tiempo pasado.
> 
> _No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no *hayas dormido *la siesta esta tarde._



'Satamente.


----------



## cbrena

Agró said:


> 'Satamente.



Pero a ver cómo explicamos esto. Yo lo intenté en algún hilo y terminé dándolo por imposible.


----------



## Agró

cbrena said:


> Pero a ver cómo explicamos esto. Yo lo intenté en algún hilo y terminé dándolo por imposible.



No sé tú. Yo le cedo el paso a Peter, que anda por ahí.


----------



## Honorato

Pues a mí, al igual que a Loudspeaker, al leer el hilo inicial me ha venido espontáneamente:_ No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no *hayas dormido anoche. 
*_
Será que en Madrid es más común decirlo así, acertada o erróneamente.

Saluditos.


----------



## cbrena

Agró said:


> No sé tú. Yo le cedo el paso a Peter, que anda por ahí.


Todo tuyo, Peter.


----------



## juan082937

Hola Blasita : Esta sería la forma que yo podría decirlo pues los juicios de valor  y exprresiones de sentimiento en la cláusula subordinada informan que un hecho que va a suceder, está sucediendo o ha sucedido. Aunque la formula general,es de subjuntivo pero puede usarse el indicativo :
Es un milagro que esta semana no ha subido la gasolina, esto es un hecho que informo y hago una valoración de él.
Es un milagro  que no haya subido la gasolina , hago una valoración de un hecho ya conocido. (Subjuntivo en español, Ma. Angeles Sastre, pág.72).
Me duele que tu hermana no me saluda
Me fastidia que no me lo ha dicho antes
Me consuela que han venido a cenar

 En las anteriores oraciones de juicio de valor también se usa el subjuntivo.

Si la información predomina al de valoración se usa indicativo.

En la oración : '* no es mi culpa que estás agotado (informo de esta realidad) pues la razón causal es porque no dormiste.*
Sé que la mayoría puede usar el subjuntivo, sabiendo además que existe el subjuntivo factivo.
El subjuntivo todos los días se vuelve más subjetivo en su valoración que en las reglas.


----------



## loudspeaker

Peterdg
Entendido. Gracias por la explicación.

 Agró
No te preocupes. Las que tenemos el idioma inglés como idioma materno también cometemos errores en nuestro propio idioma. No sé si te sirve de consuelo


----------



## Peterdg

Agró said:


> No sé tú. Yo le cedo el paso a Peter, que anda por ahí.


Creo porque estáis pensando:

No es culpa mía que no hayas dormido/durmieras y que por eso estés agotado. 

Lamentablemente, de mi punto de vista, eso no es lo que se dice con la construcción con "porque". En esa construcción, sintácticamente no hay subordinación entre "culpa mía" y "no dormir"; sólo la hay entre "culpa mía" y "estar agotado".

(también sería posible quizás argumentar que la frase no tiene sentido con el "porque", pero eso es harina de otro costal).


----------



## Agró

loudspeaker said:


> Agró
> No te preocupes. Las que tenemos el idioma inglés como idioma materno también cometemos errores en nuestro propio idioma. No sé si te sirve de consuelo



No me preocupo.
No sé de qué tengo que consolarme.
No entiendo por dónde va esto.


----------



## blasita

Gracias por tu respuesta y comentarios, Juan.



Peterdg said:


> No es culpa mía que no hayas dormido/durmieras y que por eso estés agotado [...]
> (también sería posible quizás argumentar que la frase no tiene sentido con el "porque", pero eso es harina de otro costal).


Este es el quid de la cuestión para mí: no usaría de manera natural la oración que se plantea (por cierto, no es porque tenga nada en especial en contra de 'hayas dormido'). Esta frase que plantea Peter sí que la diría normalmente, como quizás también la de Flljob del comentario#8.


----------



## Peterdg

juan082937 said:


> El subjuntivo todos los días se vuelve más subjetivo en su valoración que en las reglas.





blasita said:


> Hola Juan. Me parece muy interesante: ¿dónde/en qué país o región podría usarse el indicativo en estos casos, por favor?


Hola Juan,
Tu perfil no dice qué variedad de español hablas. Es importante saber de dónde eres. Hay una notable diferencia en el uso del modo verbal entre el español penísular y el español de muchas partes de América Latina como ya comenté en otros hilos, por ejemplo:


Peterdg said:


> ...
> Pero también el comentario de Swift es muy interesante porque afirma lo que sospecho (y ya lo he comentado algunas veces en el foro): en el español peninsular, la oposición subjuntivo/indicativo es más una cuestión de sintaxis mientras que en América Latina es la semántica que desempeña un mayor papel. Lo observo sobre todo en el español mexicano pero también de otras regiones de AL. (Un ejemplo clásico es el uso, casi sistemático, del subjuntivo (imperfecto) después de "después de que" en el español peninsular mientras que en AL se utiliza un indicativo cuando se refiere al pasado. Al revés; el uso del subjuntivo en AL después de un "si partitivo" (no sé si venga) que, en España, sería muy raro).
> 
> Así, no me sorprende que la frase original sea mexicana.
> 
> Estoy seguro de que el subjuntivo/indicativo tiene el mismo valor (semántico) en las dos regiones, pero creo que la puesta en práctica (y la estrategia de la lengua) es diferente entre ambas regiones.
> 
> Como ocurrencia (Swift, ¿es la buena palabra para decir "boutade" del francés?): Si un extranjero se equivoca entre el indicativo y el subjuntivo, creo que en España es probable que obtenga la reacción de que no suena bien y en América Latina, estará diciendo algo diferente de lo que quiere decir.


----------



## loudspeaker

Agró said:


> No me preocupo.
> No sé de qué tengo que consolarme.
> No entiendo por dónde va esto.



Por lo que me dijiste antes...



Agró said:


> Yo hubiera dicho también "porque no durmieras", con el imperfecto; o con el infinitivo "por no haber dormido".



Según, Peterdg, tampoco sería correcto con el imperfecto (durmieras).


----------



## Agró

A. Estoy agotado porque no dormí anoche.
B. No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no _________ anoche.


Me parece que ya sé por dónde vais. Creéis que "no haber dormido anoche" es un hecho cierto y que, por tanto, debe ir en indicativo ("dormiste"). Pues no. A pesar de toda la lógica que esgrimáis, "no es culpa mía" afecta a los dos verbos. Para mí, sea correcto o no, la solución es "durmieras". (Será quizá porque dudo de que esté agotado por eso).


----------



## Peterdg

loudspeaker said:


> Según, Peterdg, tampoco sería correcto con el imperfecto (durmieras).


¡Ayayay!¿En qué lío me he metido?

Lo siento, pero es un poco complicado. El subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra también puede tener el valor de un *indicativo* pluscuamperfecto, y es como lo interpretaría yo en este caso. (por eso, no dije nada con respecto a la sugerencia de Agró con "durmiera").


----------



## cbrena

Agró said:


> A. Estoy agotado porque no dormí anoche.
> B. No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no _________ anoche.
> 
> 
> Me parece que ya sé por dónde vais. Creéis que "no haber dormido anoche" es un hecho cierto y que, por tanto, debe ir en indicativo ("dormiste"). Pues no. A pesar de toda la lógica que esgrimáis, "no es culpa mía" afecta a los dos verbos. Para mí, sea correcto o no, la solución es "durmieras". (Será quizá porque dudo de que esté agotado por eso).



A. Estoy agotado porque no dormí anoche.
B. No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no durmieras anoche.

A. Estoy agotado porque no he dormido la siesta esta tarde.
B. No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no hayas dormido la siesta esta tarde.

Estamos mezclando el problema de los subjuntivos el y de los pretéritos perfectos (en la forma en que se usan en el español peninsular, con independencia de si la acción está terminada). Es mi opinión.

(Leed con más atención las aportaciones de Agró).


----------



## Peterdg

Agró said:


> Me parece que ya sé por dónde vais. Creéis que "no haber dormido anoche" es un hecho cierto y que, por tanto, debe ir en indicativo ("dormiste").


¡En absoluto! Ya sabrás que yo y "hecho cierto/incierto, real/irreal, hipotético/factual y otros elementos semánticos" con respecto al modo verbal, no somos buenos amigos.

En este caso (subordinadas sustantivas y adverbiales), sólo son elecubraciones sintácticas que desempeñan un papel en mi modo de ver las cosas.

Sin embargo, si entendéis la frase con la interpretación que puse en el post #23, se puede defender el uso del subjuntivo por "inducción del modo verbal a distancia"; no obstante, creo que entonces la frase (con "porque") está mal planteada (por el uso de "porque", no por el uso del subjuntivo).


----------



## cbrena

Peterdg said:


> (...) no obstante, creo que entonces la frase (con "porque") está mal planteada.


Yo no veo el mal planteamiento con ese "porque".

_Estás agotado porque no dormiste anoche.
__No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no durmieras anoche._

Lo que cambia el modo al subjuntivo es el "no es culpa mía que", el uso de ese "porque" sigue siendo correcto o, al menos para mí, natural con un subjuntivo a continuación. Otra posibilidad sería con el infinitivo seguido de "por".

_No es culpa mía que estés agotado por no haber dormido anoche._


----------



## blasita

Agró said:


> Hay algo raro en ese uso del pretérito perfecto con "anoche".
> Yo hubiera dicho también "porque no durmieras", con el imperfecto; o con el infinitivo "por no haber dormido".


Para mí no hay nada raro en el uso de este tiempo verbal con 'anoche', aunque también uso el pretérito. Como sabemos, hay diferencias regionales en el uso de estos dos tiempos verbales. En mi zona ambos son habituales, depende. Me levanto por la mañana y te digo, por ejemplo: _¿Has dormido bien anoche? Espero que hayas dormido bien anoche. _Ese mismo día por la tarde/noche, seguramente me decantaría por el pretérito_._


Honorato said:


> _No es culpa mía que estés agotado porque no hayas dormido anoche. _Será que en Madrid es más común decirlo así, acertada o erróneamente.


Bienvenido al foro, Honorato. Mi opinión es que es correcto.


Peterdg said:


> Sin embargo, si entendéis la frase con la interpretación que puse en el post #23, se puede defender el uso del subjuntivo por "inducción del modo verbal a distancia"; no obstante, creo que entonces la frase (con "porque") está mal planteada (por el uso de "porque", no por el uso del subjuntivo).


 Coincido, Peter, me da la sensación de que hay algo raro en el uso del 'porque' en este caso; no digo que tenga que ser incorrecto, solo que a mí personalmente no me parece habitual. Pero si me das a elegir entre indicativo y subjuntivo, me quedo claramente con el subjuntivo.

ElAjedrezEsLaVida: have you made it up yourself? Where did you find this sentence, please? Thanks.


----------

